# 1969 Hood



## Robert Glander (Jan 1, 2019)

What color should the underside of the hood be on a 1969 GTO?
Black or body color?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

black - then covered with a pad.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

no pad on a 69 gto


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

No pad for Ram Air for sure. 

My sources were:

The Paul Z resto guide (2nd ed). Pg 87 & 89

Also pad visible in pict of 69 in Tom D book Collector Originality Guide pg 63.


----------

